# country boy with skills



## Hanzo04 (Jun 14, 2004)

has anyone heard of master chris garland out of tennesee? he is a 5th dan in jin jung kwan hapkido and very skillfull. better than most koreans. he should definitely get some movie roles with jet li. and he is very athletic and good in tkd.   www.jinjungkwan.com


----------

